# Site Server Issues Again?



## FilthyFletch (Sep 5, 2007)

Just curious if the server has been crappin out the last week or so as Havent been able to log to the web site to often lately?Usually put address in and it just has the blank white screen and tried to load for 5 minutes before timing out but only this site does it? Also posts dont post to often lately.I write nice detailed posts hit post and then it just sits and the little circle keep going like its posting and nothing happenes or the page times out? Also is it official the rep system is no more as I have gotten 37 new pos reps but no points just curious on that one.Ok later and thanks in advance


----------



## biggflintmi (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the same problem.


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 5, 2007)

same-o-same-o...


----------



## rkm (Sep 5, 2007)

I can offer some help, I run a few databases at work. Let me know and I would be glad to help if I can.


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 7, 2007)

I read somewhere that RUI is trying to get a new server. I guess this one is about at it's max.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Guys,

This server is well over max'd the server that we are looking at is a woodcrest and we are accepting donations for it. 

RIU


----------



## HoLE (Sep 7, 2007)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This server is well over max'd the server that we are looking at is a woodcrest and we are accepting donations for it.
> 
> RIU


i sent you a message and wanna donate,,but don't have a credit card,,wanna help who helped me,,tell me how

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Sep 7, 2007)

same here rollitup


----------



## HoLE (Sep 7, 2007)

as a matter of fact rollitup,,if you find a way for a non credit card person to make a donation,by cheque or Money Order,,I will challenge 71 other members here to donate 50 bucks,plus me is 72,which at 300 a month would keep Rollitup.org going for a year.plz comment rollitup,,cuz I wanna help and i'm sure others do too

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 8, 2007)

I will work on that this week.... thanks again for the support.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 9, 2007)

HoLE said:


> as a matter of fact rollitup,,if you find a way for a non credit card person to make a donation,by cheque or Money Order,,I will challenge 71 other members here to donate 50 bucks,plus me is 72,which at 300 a month would keep Rollitup.org going for a year.plz comment rollitup,,cuz I wanna help and i'm sure others do too
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


HoLE, I will be the first to accept your challenge. I can spare $50 a year.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 9, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> HoLE, I will be the first to accept your challenge. I can spare $50 a year.


right on TheCG,,that's the growin n tokin spirit,,cmon ppl,,,who's gonna match me and TheCG,,gotta be some commercial growers here who can afford 50 bucks for a good cause,,even the pesonal growers gotta have some spare bills kikkin around,,cmon ppl lets do this

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 9, 2007)

Suzanne Summers said:


> Yes, that's right, for pennies a day you can sponsor a starving RIU. Once a month, you'll receive a letter from your sponsored website telling you about all of it's latest developments. Nothing compares to the joy you'll receive watching your adopted site grow and mature. Don't delay. Give today.


people, think of the RIU


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a problem i can't access the tools such as smilies or image posting. Nor can i make any downward spaces?


----------



## dog (Sep 14, 2007)

hi rollitup,whot series Woodcrest server are you trying to get? i cant do 50 but i cud do £20,,and its wellwerth it,,,


----------

